# sad angel non tail



## broujos (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I have bought atlittle albino scalare and then I noticed that its half tail is missing. Now it is hardly swimming! What can I do to help it live? Will the tail regrow :'(


----------



## broujos (Jul 8, 2011)

King wilkinson said:


> This is the time period of computers and internet technologies. Just about all of us must have a minimum understanding about these technologies. Being comfortable with technology will certainly ease much of our everyday businesses and definitely will enable us to get introduced to many exciting opportunities.


Thats serious.. Please help me by anwsering to the pr.evious questions:-(


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Post this is in the Fresh Water Forum. But, yes, he will grow back the finny part of his tail.


----------

